# Clearing Browser Data



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I was helping a friend with her HD6 and discovered a useful thing to use on my HD7 and HDX.

Clear your browser history
Go to settings>Applications>Silk Browser>Your Data>Clear Browser History


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Joan!

Yes, useful to remember that that's there--often it'll clear up issues with connections, etc.

Thanks for sharing.

Betsy


----------

